# Neve em Andorra



## lsalvador (30 Out 2007 às 13:42)

Pessoal,

Ou estou a ver ou em certas zonas de andorra já nevou.

WebCam de Andorra


----------



## Senador (30 Out 2007 às 16:21)

Confirma-se que está a nevar em Andorra acima dos 1400m com uso de correntes obrigatório no Port D'Envalira... Para esta noite prevê-se queda de neve acima dos 1000m com acumulação de 10cm acima dos 2000. 
Em Espanha o panorama é semelhante, neve nas zonas altas de todo o nordeste Peninsular.

http://www.nevasport.com/phorum/read.php?3,1161337

Por cá, vamos continuando secos por mais 2 semanas...esta situação parece não ter fim!


----------

